# My Stuff/Living Room



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

HP DLP aprox 65" MD6580n
Panasonic AV Receiver SAHE200
VCR RCA
Upconverting DVD Samsung
622 DVR HD compatible with SD also
SVS PB12+2 Suibwoofer
Polk Towers RT2000p
Polk Surrounds Di/Bi Polar
Panasonic rear surround
Polk Center Channel Speaker


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jtmjnow said:


> HP DLP aprox 65" MD6580n
> Panasonic AV Receiver SAHE200
> VCR RCA
> Upconverting DVD Samsung
> ...


You're missing something ....... pictures!!! :bigsmile::bigsmile::T:T


----------

